# One more for identification



## brownwolf66 (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi,

I'm back with a request to identify this locomotive as I am not familiar with US diesels or steam engines.Would there be a web site where identification of US built locomotives can be found?It could be very useful.




















Thank you....brownwolfdxb


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

It appears to be a Bachmann GP 40.

http://www.wholesaletrains.com/Deta...Y2VTFrl415rNW4O-r8kq5vch7xcLNs8EqBxoC3aDw_wcB

Road number in your pic was very hard to read, at first
thot it was 666, a number skipped in the UP roster.
(the devil you say). It seems to be 866.

Lionel also made one.

Don


----------



## brownwolf66 (Jul 9, 2013)

DonR said:


> It appears to be a Bachmann GP 40.
> 
> http://www.wholesaletrains.com/Deta...Y2VTFrl415rNW4O-r8kq5vch7xcLNs8EqBxoC3aDw_wcB
> 
> ...


:laugh::laugh:That's a good one.The number is 866.And thank you very much for your input on wheels.It was very informative and I've saved it for reference.All who have contributed to that thread were very helpful.


----------

